# Zeus Vs Smelly Sock! (Pic heavy)



## Leonora (May 13, 2009)

We let Zeus have a free roam of the living room last night because he mostly just runs on his wheel and then runs around exploring the living room.. but will always go back to his wheel (he's addicted to wheeling) but his wheel went quiet so I looked down by the couch and he was there with a sock in his mouth furiously chewing it.. 
So we got the camera out & omg it is so adorable! He then annointed.. and went back to chewing.. and then a final annoint when he was finished :lol: 
Each pic is in stages of chewing ... :lol:


----------



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

Haha lovethe pics!!!!!!!


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

Don't worry Sonic is too, so don't worry its not bad. When I let him roam around on my bed he commonly goes after my shorts, or my shirt... Especially after a harsh game of Badminton, its so funny. Maybe I should take some pictures. Nice pictures.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

aww he is adorable!!!! :mrgreen: great pictures


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Aw he's so brave and fierce looking.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is so cute. Great pictures.


----------



## mighty mouse (Jul 2, 2009)

That is adorable! I love how he sits.


----------



## Leonora (May 13, 2009)

Haha yeah he was cute sitting like that, he does that when he eats aswell, when he was a baby he used to almost lie down eating :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Too cute! What a funny guy. :lol:


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

He is so cute!!!!!!!

I have some pics similar to those of my Wicca but instead of a dirty sock it's a dirty greasy hat!

I love watching them anoint!
My Wasabe anointed for the first time a few day's ago (she's a a year and a half) it was over those Gerber turkey sticks. I went the next morning and bought her 2 more jars!  

I love his name by the way!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Well, doesn't Zeus just love to pose for the camera!!!!!!!! He is fantastic-and sooooo handsome. I love his ears and his expressions in the pictures. Lock your doors-Auntie Shetland just might stop by for a "visit!"


----------



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

What a charming guy. He is adorable. I think Zeus won that round. LOL


----------

